# Bribie Island Saturday 1 Dec (AM)



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Going to visit spot x again early saturday morning if anyone is interested in wetting a line. aiming to launch around 0430ish (depending on beer intake tonight  ).


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

good luck mate bring home MR Bluefin will yah

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

hey lee! mate.. it will be the first thing I will be looking for  I want my jighead back that he owes me.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Mark - sorry bud busy Saturday.

Give em hell.

I'm still looking for that nice weather to head out of Pt Cartwright - it's gotta come soon

Steve


----------

